# New Lathe.



## 16ga (Mar 11, 2013)

2 months ago I posted on here about looking into a new lathe. Today it showed up. 
[attachment=20393]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh she be purrrrty. Make some shavings! 

:irishjig:


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2013)

well don't just stand there admiring it, _*go make a piece of wood thinner!*_ 

mind if I sit and watch? :eat_popcorn:


----------



## 16ga (Mar 11, 2013)

But that would get it all dirty...
After getting it into its permanent place I did do a little test turning to play around but nothing picture worthy yet. 
I'm hoping to actually try to make something next time so I’ll get pictures up in a day or 2.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats! That's a neat lathe, and it should serve you well(BTW, they like to get all dirty).


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the same lathe and I love mine. You should be very happy with it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2013)

Small tip........wax the ways.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice! Yep, lathes like to be dirty.


----------



## 16ga (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't had as much time at the lathe as I had hoped and it looks like I’ll have to order a drill chuck for it. Did manage to get some pictures of the first test pieces with it.

First I made this out of 3/4” walnut. I'll admit I cheated and drilled the hole.
[attachment=20588]

After that I stuck a 2x2 chunk from a mahogany train station door on the lathe and came up with this piece. 
[attachment=20589]

Then tossed in a little glue and ended up with this. 
[attachment=20590]

Now I need to make about 6 rings for it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 13, 2013)

16ga said:


> Haven't had as much time at the lathe as I had hoped and it looks like I’ll have to order a drill chuck for it. Did manage to get some pictures of the first test pieces with it.
> 
> First I made this out of 3/4” walnut. I'll admit I cheated and drilled the hole.
> 
> ...



Whew! I thought it was a toilet paper holder for a little while....:rofl2:

 Good job, man!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a good starter project to get a feel for the new lathe.


----------



## 16ga (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I turned 3 of the rings so far. Poplar, ceder, and red oak. 
[attachment=20916]
Then I started the 4th ring. That's when the lathe decided to spit a piece of gum at me... Its now on hold until my new face shield shows up. 
[attachment=20917]


----------

